
Three tips to Improve Attrition Rates in 2014 - clearview
http://www.thecrmprocess.com/2014/01/14/three-tips-improve-attrition-rates-2014/#.UtbLq0qYWu-.hackernews
======
Patrick_Devine
I'll give another one:

\- Don't set your options/stock pool to vest on 6 month increments. If your
company is not performing well, you're going to lose senior employees every 6
months like clockwork.

